# 210 lumen flashlight bright enough??



## PAcoyotehunter (Nov 21, 2011)

im looking for something small to use on my shot gun for night time hunting i currently use a 1mil spot light but between using caller/holding gun/ and spot light i do to much moving.... i want something to put right on my gun was looking at the 
* UltraFire WF-501B 1-LED 210 Lumen Red Light Signal Flashlight Torch*

but i not sue how far ill be able to c.... i hunt woods not fields and usually me and my brother set up me towards thick wit shot gun and him towards more open area wit 243 w/primos 250yr red light
or any other ideas you guys have . there is no scope on gun just a bead


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a 200 lumen surefire light and can see plenty good out to 250-300 yards with it. It is white though... not sure how a red one would do.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the XLR250 Kill Light in green. It's an LED that you can mount to your scope with a pressure switch. There's also an on/off switch as well as a push button on the end for use as a flashlight. It can shine well out past 250 yards. Pretty amazing light IMO. You can get it in red,green,blue or white. Made by Elusive Wildlife. Good luck in your search and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## PAcoyotehunter (Nov 21, 2011)

or i found a lumaforce lf1 that is 300 lumens


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought a Noxx Red Dagger that is over 12,000 candelas. I have absolutely no idea how that translates to lumens, but this thing will easily distinguish an animal out at 100 and light up eyes as far as I can see at night.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Fred, did you and Zach take that out the other night or did you just use your other new toy ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I did take it out and I love it. I just took the night vision off the WMR last night and installed my illuminated scope with this light attached. I just ordered their red headlamp yesterday. I'll let you know how it works.

I talked with them via e-mail. They are working on a green version and also a pressure switch for them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> I bought a Noxx Red Dagger that is over 12,000 candelas. I have absolutely no idea how that translates to lumens, but this thing will easily distinguish an animal out at 100 and light up eyes as far as I can see at night.


What did this cost (if I can ask) and do you have a link ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet. Good luck !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

youngdon said:


> What did this cost (if I can ask) and do you have a link ?


Each was $55 and change shipped. Just search google for Noxx lights.


----------



## Bucksareus (Feb 1, 2012)

High guys, new to this sight and Predator calling in general. We are located in SE Ohio and hunt almost all woods and hills with a few reclaimed AEP lands thrown in. Problem is everyone around here hunts those same areas. Makes for sneaky dogs so night time has become a way of life if you're going to hunt here. I have the Primos 350 yard scope light on my .243 which really lights up the target with just the red lense. Don't really have to switch over to white lite other than to light up a dead dog for retrieval. I also have a simple head light with a red bulb option that works great for spotting eyes out to at least 100 yards and is good for shooting at around 50 yards. The lower power helps to keep from scaring off those educated dogs. Great for walking in at night too. Found mine for $5.50 online from a chinese ebay guy. Anyway hope to see more useful postings here on PT and am going to turn my buddies on to it. Anyone from Ohio wants to join our club can see us at South Eastern Ohio Coyote Hunting Club at Facebook. Thanks and hope to talk at y'all later.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bucksareus


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome bucksareus, post pics if you take any!! We like em!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Bucksareus.


----------



## z7master167 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lowed sales a kobalt flashlight and it is 500 lumes and it cost $74.00 after taxes and it is super freaking bright. With a red lense it will shine good enough to make an animal oit at 200 yds and with hteen lens it is about 300-350 and a white light geeze idk, by the way i had to make the lenses myself


----------



## badbowtie614 (Feb 8, 2012)

I got my light from gadgettown its 1300 lumen good to 300m and will do every bit of it ordered my scope mount for it from apcalls for $20 i have since found the same mount on ebay for $8 shipped. Also you can get the light and batterys w charger on ebay also they have all different lumens on there for really cheap. They r nice lights i ordered a second light and batterys from ebay to have as a backup light.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

z7master167 said:


> Lowed sales a kobalt flashlight and it is 500 lumes and it cost $74.00 after taxes and it is super freaking bright. With a red lense it will shine good enough to make an animal oit at 200 yds and with hteen lens it is about 300-350 and a white light geeze idk, by the way i had to make the lenses myself


what did you make the lenses out of?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I use 1000 lumen minimum,,,,Ultrafire 501 or 502's.... On ebay for about $10-$15 but u need the 18650 battery. They're about $5 a pair for the rechargeables....Need the extra light for a #26 or #27 red gel filter in order to reach out there...

The deep red light actually seems to disappear in the distance but it still reflects the eyes out to 250 yds, making it easier to pick eyeshine out of the black night....The deeper the red, the less noticeable it is to the yote...


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Scotty D. said:


> I use 1000 lumen minimum,,,,Ultrafire 501 or 502's.... On ebay for about $10-$15 but u need the 18650 battery. They're about $5 a pair for the rechargeables....Need the extra light for a #26 or #27 red gel filter in order to reach out there...
> 
> The deep red light actually seems to disappear in the distance but it still reflects the eyes out to 250 yds, making it easier to pick eyeshine out of the black night....The deeper the red, the less noticeable it is to the yote...


Scotty, I was looking at that sure fire as well. Looks like a good deal. For the red filter do they make it for tht light or did you make it from the light filter material? Also did you get the remote pressure switch?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

bnkr244 said:


> Scotty, I was looking at that sure fire as well. Looks like a good deal. For the red filter do they make it for tht light or did you make it from the light filter material? Also did you get the remote pressure switch?


You can buy a red bulb for $11... I bought 3....Best investment I ever made. Plus, with the red bulb in, you dont have the Flash, SOS, high, med, & low settings....It's "max on--max off"... The red bulb shines a VISIBLE beam out to 200yds+.. Don't mess with lens filters that cut your light down--buy the bulb.

Yes, I bought the switch for the 501--it's mounted on my 12 ga.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sweet, sure cant go wrong for the price. Gonna have to order up one for the shotgun and the .243. Thanks!


----------



## OhioAR (Feb 3, 2013)

I found a nice Coleman flashlight at Walmart, 500 lumens, $49.00


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT, OhioAR....whereabouts in the Buckeye do u live??? Narrow it down a little more than "southeast"...LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum OhioAR.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## Nitehunt (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

I have 670 lm light. When I need less lumens, I just change the mode. It's not a problem for me.

My light http://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights/hunting-and-military/armytek-predator-pro-xp-g2-variable-bezel-colors.html


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

How many modes does this light have?


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey PA,

Personally, it's hard to determine exactly what a light is capable of simply by the amount of lumens the manufacturer "says" it's rated at. Most of the time the reflector design, finish and LED used have allot to do with it's capabilities. I have tested numerous different lights with a variety of lumen ratings only to truly find out that lumens have little to do with it. Lights that were rated at 250 lumens ended up shining farther then those rated at 1000+ lumen. If the lumen rating were indeed truly correct on both then the next step is to look at the reflector design. Obviously a shorter, wider reflector / bezel is going to throw more of a "flood" beam. The longer-deeper bezel will tend to hold a tighter beam at greater distances. Then we get to the reflector finish, obviously the more reflective or mirrored the interior finish is the better reflection or distance the light will get. Some light companies sell interchangeable reflectors with a "smooth" finish for the intent of greater distances as well as a matte or pitted finish simply to dull the beam and spread it out a bit. Allot of guys like that option when using their bows for hog hunting. Obviously a much dimmer light and wider beam would be preffered for those close bow range shots. Then you have to think about the source that is creating the colored light. Does it have a filtered lens, or a colored LED? The colored lens is going to greatly knock down the distance the beam is normally capable of without it. The filters are plastic and get scratched easily also creating loss of light.

I see that you were talking about the Primos brand lights. To be honest, the Primos brand lights have been around for quite some time and have not evolved much. Sure, they do the job, but on the other hand they are fairly large, bulky, have a 4-5' cord that connects to a fairly heavy battery pack. Basically, the Primos lights mimic the "old school" lights made by Optronics, I don't know about you but I personally prefer to not have to worry about cords getting tangled red filter lenses being lost and heavy battery packs to lug around on my waist. Theres just to many other factors to worry about when hunting yotes at night and at close ranges.

The predator hunting LED lights that are out now, are much more streamline, light weight, have no cords (other then your 12" pressure switch), no battery packs, they use colored LED's other then filtered lenses, they shine just as far and last just as long.

Give me a call, PM or ask me on the forum if you would like to talk.


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

ShawnHu said:


> How many modes does this light have?


5 modes

constant light (here I choose any mode of brightness)

SOS

Strobe

Beacon

Firefly (low light mode)


----------

